# machete opinions



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I would like to hear about any of your experiences with machetes. Ill be comparing these 3 today. Harbor Freight cheapie, Sogfari, Carnivore X (painted the gold handle black). I already used the harbor freight and the handle came loose after about 3-5 whacks. The top screw was stripped but I superglued it back together. We'll see, I doubt it will survive. I sharpened the blade. As purchased it is extremely dull. If you get one, take the handle apart before you use it, add epoxy, then tighten screws. The other two are sharp out of package.

Does anyone have experience with the Rambo machete or the Woodsman's Pal (since 1919)?

How do you sharpen yours?

Thanks and I would love to hear about any machetes you have experience with.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I have the Woodman pal and it is actually a very nicely made I would recommend it to anyone


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks. I saw one in the blister pack at Cabelas and they look real nice. It looks like you could take out a 1" tree or branch with that hook.They arent cheap though, new or used. Im keeping an eye out for a good deal though and usually patience oays off.

I got out and did some hacking today, both in the woods on living brush-mostly honeysuckle, saplings, branches, and a dead pile of brush. The Super glue job on the harbor freight held up. And since I (partially) sharpened the blade, it actually worked respectably, but not well by any means. Took many swings to get through most anything living thicker than 1 cm. It was the most fun to swing, the longer blade gets going good. If I buy another machete it will be a longer one, for sure, prob 18". Was not really impressed with the SOGFARI so far but I did not use it as much and will give it another chance. Despite a sharp blade it just didnt work so well. It seemed light and not able to develop a lot of momentum. I also wish the handle was thicker like the HF. I think this machete comes in a larger size (18") and I think that one would be a much better choice. The Carnivore x definitely did the most damage/cleanest cuts to the thickest branches(clean cuts up to 0.75" on dead branches and just under 1/2" on live wood. It does not have the feel of swinging a machete though bc the blade is so thick and heavy (&short). Unlike the other two, this blade does not noticeably flex..at all. You must be extra careful with the Carnivore X. Whereas you can "kinda blindly bushwhack in light brush" with the other two, the carnivore x needs more carefully planned swings. It is HEAVY and the last thing you want is for that blade to hit you. Canivore X also has the best saw of the three by far despite being the shortest blade. I look forward to using all three some more as they were all a lot of fun!


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

I've owned an Ontario for well over 30 years now. It's the most versatile blade I've ever owned, cut everything from firewood to cutbait with it. Good old carbon steel to boot, sharpen it with a file or on a grinder.

http://ads.moosecreekgear.com/ontar...?tsrc=gs&r=y&gclid=COjg8vyNjsQCFY-EaQodMxoA1w


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

JamesT said:


> I would like to hear about any of your experiences with machetes................


I lost focus and got vertigo the second I saw all your upside-down pics dude! LOL...   

Remember, always double check your work before turning it in.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't own one but the Gerber Gator Machete looks pretty useful. It has a saw blade on the back kinda like the one you have pictured. I like Cold Steel products but don't own any of their machetes either.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I nearly bought a Gerber "farang"sp? Last night for half price at wally world. If it didnt have the wrong sheath, I would have.

I hadnt taken much notice of the longer machetes....dont be surprised if you see a sword post in a few weeks lol.....that looks like a "real machette" (just like the rambo machette does). I tell you what, I will rationalize these future purcheses with "much cheaper than a gym membership with an added bonus of free cool gear". "Machettes, good cheap fun until you lose a thumb" thanks for sharing, that one jumps right to the top of my list. Youve got a AC avatar and are suggesting a 22" 'chete. DUHHH....


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Watch some of the Cold Steel videos on youtube when you get a chance. They are really entertaining.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Will check it out, thanks!

So far I have no reason to not like cold steel

Axes, hatchetts, machetes, tomahawks, knives, shears, pruners, saws, loppers, shovels (especially DeWit), hammers, sledges, pick mattocks, etc .....love em all! Even a quality rake (DeWit) gets my juices flowin. Not sure why, maybe bc they are just cool, simple, and will last a long time


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I also did some hatchett/tomahawk testing (on a stump lol).

Although I liked them all a lot, the sog fasthawk is just too small for most applications (would make good light camp axe though). I also wish the back side of the Baker &Hamilton had something that could do more damage than a hammer. I suppose you could say I'm not exactly using it for what it was designed for....oh well.

The Vaughan half-hatchett needs to be sharpened. Other one is a sog tactical tomahawk (nice).


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

JamesT, like snakedog I've owned an Ontario Knife Co. U.S. Army issued machete for years. I took mine into the Canadian wilderness on three fishing trips and it gave me all I asked of it. Its still in great shape, and yes, holds a good edge. I bought mine from Cold Steel.

You should be able to pick a used one up cheap at an army/navy store. There was a sawtoothed back version also made.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

I Have the gerber gator and love it! works great! I have the big boy one and have used it to bush wake have not try the max size though


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i like the ontario spec plus sp8-95, i paid over $75 about 4 years ago, but its a tank, i can cut anything with it and i can dig like a dog after a bone. i use a wet stone to sharpen it. just a little one in my back pack. i always hear when hiking, "why not just bring a little light weight saw instead of that thing?" and i always reply, "because i like to chop stuff "and it chops turtle heads off quickly.

good deal on amazon and ebay.. i feel ripped off..

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Ontario+Knife+Co+SPEC+PLUS+Machete+SP8+95



[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Ontario-Knife-8335-Machete-Black/dp/B00152MF1O"]Amazon.com : Ontario SP8 Machete (Black) : Fixed Blade Camping Knives : Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31MN4feFwpL[/ame]



photo 1 is my workhorse, photo 2 is the pretty picture i found online.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks EZ, bj, and Rumi!

Nice answer "bc I like to chop stuff". Me too, chopping is fun. While an ax or hatchett usually amount to "work" chopping is "fun work". Or just chop for fun!

Thanks for link and pic EZ!


----------

